# I'm afraid I'm doing something wrong. (long!)



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

08/10/2008 I wrote this on another forum.. I asked about it here too but I can't find that one. Well the problem has returned. They are geldings 9 & 10 years old now. Tonight as I looked over the the fields, there is a mist or fog in all the low spots. That's how humid it is. I remembered that it's always like this when Spencer gets the breathing problem. So I'm looking for help with what I might be doing to their environment, or general care that might be causing this. Here is what I wrote and I will follow up with what I'm doing now for suggestions and help to figure it out.
post...
Last year at this time my 6 year old horse (Spencer) was breathing real hard after a short trail ride. I noticed it before putting him in the trailer and thought Jeez are you out of shape! When I unloaded him 1/2 hour later he was still puffing...I new something was wrong. It went away after an hour...well, maybe he ate something on the trail and had an allergic reaction. Next day checked on him out in the pasture (hay field with mixed grasses and weeds, lush) and it was happening again. Called the vet. She said they get a lot of calls like this this time of year...some kind of weed goes into bloom and the horse reacts. I took him (and Joey, my other horse) off the lush pasture and put them on a dryer, shorter, plain old grass like front lawn grass. The puffing went away and stayed away. Now it's happening again. But the strange thing is, now BOTH horses are doing it! I just brought them in huffing and puffing, nostrils flaring, sides heaving. I'm thinking it must be an allergy to something in that pasture. But it really seems odd that both horses would have the same allergy. I'm bummed because it's a nice pasture and I hate to pull them off, the other is all cut and ready for the rest rotation. Last year when this happened I had just finished mowing down a bunch of thistles in that pasture and it was so humid I thought that was the culprit. I didn't need to mow this year but I did mow the neiboring pasture this week. Also, last year it was extreme heat and humidity. Right now it is not extreme anything...80's average humidity and dew point. Any thoughts on this? Anyone else have experience with this? Anything I can give to them to help?
Thank you

The last 2 days I have been giving Anti-Hist granules to both of them but it's still bad tonight. Spencer is the worst. 
I feed good grass hay. No mold..little dust. Really good hay. They split 1 flake that I shake out on a stall mat outside in the corral when they come in at night. They each get 1/2 cup BOSS, Tblsp veg oil, large handful alfalfa pellets, 2 scoops garlic. Mixed. This is their treat for coming in off the pasture at night. The oil and alfalfa pellets is just for the garlic to stick to. The garlic is for insect control. They have a loafing shed with water in the shade (they also have shade trees in the pasture and corral) A fan. The ground is dirt and we build it up with road base. The loafing shed floor is road base. (here that is what they use on the gravel roads. It's sandy but has all different side small rock and pebbles) It's dusty but I water it down in the loafing shed to dilute the urine spots. I also spray the urine spots with diluted Odoban. I clean the poop up 2-4 times a day in the corral and loafing shed. They have 2 different water buckets on separate sides of the loafing shed. Mineral block and salt block. They get turned out early morning and spend most afternoons in the shade and come in at night. I do have to spray them occasionally for bugs. I have been using Pyranna. They are up to date on Vx's but I give them at least a week a part since Spencer had a reaction a few years ago. I give West Nile separate. They are wormed on rotation every other month. 
That's all I can think of. Sorry this is so long but I think the answer might be hidden in the details and I'm just not seeing it. Nobody else around here that I know..and I don't know many people at all. So maybe 3 or 4....have never noticed this with their horses. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I opened up my handy dandy Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook and if you rule out anthrax, insect bites, strangles, rabies, all foaling complications and a few other odds and ends, I'm left with dehydration, which might make sense. Heat makes horses want to lay and sun and humidity may fool them into thinking they aren't thirsty and if I'm not mistaken, you mentioned heat last time this came up.

Incidentally, if you don't happen to have the handy dandy Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook, you might consider getting a copy.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you aware garlic causes hemolytic anemia in many mammals if fed in large amounts or enough of it over a long period of time? I know many people still use it in both large and small pets and livestock but it is a health risk. We really have no idea exactly how much garlic or onion causes problems in each animal species so personally I do not purposely feed it and prefer to just put some essential oils on them for bug control between necessary uses of chemicals.
http://www.horse-report.com/garlic-supplement-for-horses.html

Have you actually gone through and identified all the junk growing in the pastures? You might be able to narrow down what is causing the problem and know when best to cut it down to prevent spread. The problem showing up after mowing really seems like allergies. There are some common pasture plants that are actually toxic and we've had similar incidences before. Aside from respiratory problems we had the horses break out in skin reactions one year and a very sensitive horse that kept foundering when he got in to a certain weed. Pulling them from the pasture, over seeding to crowd out the weeds and replenish the forage, and mowing heavily for a year or 2 has always solved the problem without having to fully replant the pasture. We have some toxic flowers I can't remember the name of giving us problems right now because the guy who was cutting the hay field for us the past 3 years didn't keep up on it and let the flowers go to seed each year before cutting. The weeds over run quickly if you don't mow at the right times every year.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm puzzled that the antihistamine isn't working....It usually stops any allergic reaction. I hope you figure out what it is. It actually sounds like my asthma, but now you say both horses are doing it? Perhaps prolonged (years) worth of exposure to "something" has them both developing horse-asthma?? Totally guessing, but my asthma was adult-onset too....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Are they sweating? Have you noticed them particularly NOT sweating? Have you done the skin pinch test for dehydration? Are they actually drinking up their water? Is their pee normal or darker than normal?


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Heaves.
The horse have the heaves.
if they have had it for a while untreated its like an asthmatic, you dont always need a trigger other than a few min of exertion.

Ive had several horses with heaves, there is nothing really you can do. keeping them away from the triggers helps.
if exertion does it, dont work them
if dust does it, keep them on pasture.
if weed pollen does it, heep them in a stall.
if heat does it, get them a fan.

It's a downhill slide. Eventually they get so bad they get weak and can barely walk.

Find the trigger and that's the best treatment.... eliminate it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yesterday was not as hot but very humid. When it's really hot Spencer sweats a lot. Joey, not as much. They were not sweaty yesterday. I have taken temps...100 and 101. They are drinking and are not dehydrated. Gums are pink. Eyes are clear. eating normal. Poop normal. I haven't seen the color of the pee. 
Jill it is like asthma...or like a dog panting without tongue out and mouth open. Nostrils flaring. Maybe it is the weather combined with being surrounded by corn and beans. Corn gives off lots of humidity from what I have heard and they are right next to the fields. I think today I will keep them in their corral and just give them hay and see what happens. I would feel better if my friends horses were doing the same...but she is in town (small town where you can have horses) And not out in the fields like we are. And also..the first time it happened I was on a trail ride in the woods for the most part in a park. It seems like my critters always get these "mystery" things. Grrrr. I'm calling another vet to get a 3rd opinion.

ETA...this has happened at both places where we have lived. We moved 2 years ago 6 miles away from our original place so it's happened on 2 different properties.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

What breed are your horses? Are they related in any way?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

First thing I would do is stop feeding them Garlic. It is poison to horses and over time it can and will cause problems.

Do the farmers spray the corns and beans with Toxic stuff... enough in the air can cause damage to the horse's lungs.

Another possible problem I can think of, is your soil high in Silica? They have found in CA, in some area's there are horse's that have breathing problems because of the high Silica in the soil.

Here is another... I have a good friend that had a horse, having breathing problems. Turns out she had some issues with her lungs, some kind of infection. The Vet gave her two rounds of antibiotics and it cleared up. My friend was pretty sure she got it from the local barn she some times ride at.
Since they have had it at both your places, this could be possible.

Horse's are just like people, they could also have an allergic reaction to molds, even if the hay doesn't look moldy, there can be mold spores in the hay, mites, dust, you name it.

Hopefully your Vet can figure out what is going on.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm....I don't think a fungal infection in the lungs would respond to antihistamines.....you may be onto something there with lung infection...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you feed them garlic year-round, or just in the spring and summer?
It's possible they are having an allergic reaction to the garlic itself.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If they have a chronic lung infection, shouldn't you be able to check it out with stethoscope? Maybe wheezing or rattles?
I was wondering about an electrolyte imbalance. It sounds funny but it can cause muscle weakness and makes neccessary to breath harder. With hot weather, it can happen so easily. And to me 80 degrees is wilting weather. 
I hope you find the solution and let us know. It is very curious.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sededl said:


> What breed are your horses? Are they related in any way?


One is a Paint and one is a Quarter horse...not related.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Are they coughing?
If so, it's definitely the heaves (COPD)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

farmergirl said:


> Do you feed them garlic year-round, or just in the spring and summer?
> It's possible they are having an allergic reaction to the garlic itself.


I just started the garlic this spring so it's not that since this has been happening since 2008.

I just got home from work...2 angry horses wanting to get out onto the pasture. Neither of them are breathing hard. I'm calling this other vet now.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wr said:


> I opened up my handy dandy Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook and if you rule out anthrax, insect bites, strangles, rabies, all foaling complications and a few other odds and ends, I'm left with dehydration, which might make sense. Heat makes horses want to lay and sun and humidity may fool them into thinking they aren't thirsty and if I'm not mistaken, you mentioned heat last time this came up.
> 
> Incidentally, if you don't happen to have the handy dandy Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook, you might consider getting a copy.


Thank you for searching that book WR. I will look into getting that book.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't get the vet out until next Tues morning. He is the only one from this clinic in Iowa that I like and that knows horses. I also put a call into the Extension Office to come out and identify weeds and test the soil. 
I am discontinuing the Garlic. Anyone need about 5 pounds of garlic?? 
I'm writing down all the possibilities and ideas you all are giving me so I can ask the Vet when he is here. Thank you all SO much!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If someone is coming, have them check the water too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

where I want to said:


> If someone is coming, have them check the water too.


I'll ask him about that...but we did have it tested 2 years ago.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd have them test water fresh from the spigot and sitting in the horses' tank.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I'd have them test water fresh from the spigot and sitting in the horses' tank.


ok..I'll do that. What are you thinking might be wrong with the water?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No heavy breathing yesterday. I kept them off the pasture until 4pm and brought them in at 7pm. This morning it is very humid, foggy, wet and dewy. I let them out at 7am and plan to bring them in at 10am before it gets really hot and see what that does. 
Here is a picture of them this morning.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok I guess putting them out in the morning isn't going to work. They are both rapid breathing/flared nostrils. Standing in the loafing shed. I gave them both Anti-hist. I'll check on them in an hour. This is really going to stink if I have to take them off the pasture....what a waste of all that grass. Plus having to pay for hay..


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Do they get better on the dry lot?
If you can, you might use temporary fencing to really restrict their access to grass but still not have to feed hay. I used to do this with a horse that had chronic laminitis. I started in the spring with a small area, then as it was eaten down I'd move the fence over or out a bit. This meant he could only get a few feet of lush grass a day. 
Could you have an endophyte problem on fescue? I had one mare that would huff and puff if on fescue but not other grasses. I know people usually talk about abortion problems with this but I vaguely remember reading that it can cause other issues too. That is when I started feed this girl timothy and her problems stopped. Maybe her reaction had nothing to do with the feed but what ever it was, she was better in a hurry.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I went out to check and they were both still breathing just as hard...so the anti-hist (i'm not sure that is the real name...something like that) is not working. I hooked up the sprinkler and Spencer loves it and stood in it a long time. And it helped slow down the breathing..so it must be heat related. I got Joey to come out and he got soaked under it too...he does not like it. After a while it seemed they were both much better. I let them out into a different pasture that is not as lush and they were running and bucking and farting in pure happiness. So Anti- Hist (Hist-all?) does not work but water therapy does. 
I'll have to research endophyte..I'm not familiar with that. Thanks!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Very interesting about the water therapy! Perhaps even though they DO sweat, they are not sweating enough for the extreme conditions. Perhaps you could discuss with the vet about adding OneAC, which is a supplement for horses with anhydrosis (lack of sweating). My mom just had to put our big stallion on it. He never had anhydrosis before, but he was just diagnosed with very mild Cushings, so it is a secondary symptom.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Have you contacted these guys?

Dakota Large Animal Clinic
27199 475th Ave, PO Box 10
Harrisburg, SD 57032
605-338-5558
[email protected]

Dr Steve is one of the best in the state. He might at least have some ideas for you if you are not close to him.

Carrie in SD


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes..they are the first I called. I can't remember the doc I talked to but it was a woman. She said that they get tons of calls this time of year about breathing issues. Some weed blooms and gives them a heave like reaction. 
I'm loosing patience with that answer. If I'm not happy with the Rock Valley (IA) vet then I'll call Dakota Large animal again and insist on an appoint. I am 1/2 hour away. I'll ask for the Steve guy.
I am on a mission now.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, sounds good. Have you called this guy? He is between Brandon and Sioux Falls and I have heard good things about him.

Bill Lias, DVM

26626 481st Ave

Brandon, SD 57005

(605)336-7071


I wonder if the rag weed is blooming? Or maybe corn pollen?? I can't ever remember a summer that has been this humid!!!!!!!  Maybe a day or two but not for weeks on end!

Carrie in SD


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

It looks like you have "fire bush" in the fence line between you and the corn field. Wonder if it is the pollen from them? They dry up and turn into tumble weeds.

I also see a big of a slough or bog type area in that corn field. If it is always damp it could be a mold thing. Or maybe some water loving weeds?

Just a thought. Hope you figure it out soon!

Carrie in SD


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Do they spray those fields with airplanes? 

I would be worried about over spray because some of those chemicals can cause burns in horse's and people's lungs which can make breathing hard.
They can heal but it takes time.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They are crop dusting now but I haven't seen any over the fields around us. But I'm not always home. I would think that would have an effect on us and/or some of the other critters. I'm leaning towards mold. Right now I feel like burning all the grass/weeds/pasture to a crisp. A lush pasture should be a good thing. 
There is a stream in that cornfield. Can't see it now because of the corn. The first year we were here that was pasture for cattle. But now he is planting it...without much luck. It's too wet and his combine gets stuck in the muck. 
There is a lot of dead grass..which harbors mold. That is why I want to burn it. But I don't know how.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Minelson said:


> They are crop dusting now but I haven't seen any over the fields around us. But I'm not always home. I would think that would have an effect on us and/or some of the other critters. I'm leaning towards mold. Right now I feel like burning all the grass/weeds/pasture to a crisp. A lush pasture should be a good thing.
> There is a stream in that cornfield. Can't see it now because of the corn. The first year we were here that was pasture for cattle. But now he is planting it...without much luck. It's too wet and his combine gets stuck in the muck.
> There is a lot of dead grass..which harbors mold. That is why I want to burn it. But I don't know how.


Ask your local fire department! Lots of time they have to put in a certain amount of training and they might be willing to do a controlled burn for you for the practice. Now would be a good time to do it as everything is so wet. Or at least they should be able to give an idea on how to do it properly.

Carrie in SD


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Carrie, do you know how long it takes to comeback after burning?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

jill.costello said:


> Very interesting about the water therapy! Perhaps even though they DO sweat, they are not sweating enough for the extreme conditions. Perhaps you could discuss with the vet about adding OneAC, which is a supplement for horses with anhydrosis (lack of sweating). My mom just had to put our big stallion on it. He never had anhydrosis before, but he was just diagnosed with very mild Cushings, so it is a secondary symptom.


I'm starting to wonder about this anhidrosis. They were not sweating yesterday now that I think of it. And maybe that would be why they got better after I sprayed them down. I think it would be strange though for them both to have the same condition.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm not sure you need to toss the garlic. It is useful. You might want to freeze it and keep it, just not give it to them daily. Ask your vet, there may be a positive rotation for the garlic, as in being used as an insect repellent or for certain ailments.

Having suffered from asthma (and my father died from black lung) I feel for your horses. Garlic actually helped my asthma symptoms because it kills the candiosis fungus. But when I took tumeric the asthma went away altogether. But, I'm not a horse.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They have been breathing normal until about an hour ago.  My friend stopped over to check them out and of course they were fine then and now she thinks I'm over reacting for sure. She said just hose them down when they get real hot. 
So I just checked on them (for the millionth time today) and they were huffing and puffing. got the hose out and Joey came right on out and stood in it. They both got a good soaking and then they went back out in the pasture. It's 94 right now with a "feels like " temp of 101. Tomorrow is another heat advisory with indexes at 105 +. 
Spencer broke the sprinkler yesterday so I'll by a new one tomorrow. Maybe I am over reacting. I always boarded my horses in the past and maybe just never witnessed this reaction to heat. Now that they are on my own property I sure am learning a lot. But it really seems off to me . Idk. Grrrr...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I don't think you are over reacting Minelson, you are being a good horse owner.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweating too much is actually a problem. A thin layer of moisture helps cool better than being soaked and if the problem starts with them not drinking enough forcing them to sweat more is going to cause health problems. I would use some flavored electrolytes to encourage drinking and increase the amount of salts available for sweating and leave it at that unless a vet diagnoses a health issue that is impacting their ability to sweat. They have salt and mineral blocks available right? Getting them thoroughly wet during the middle of the day also risks sunburn so watch out for that when you hose them down. We've had a few paint and light sorrels who could not be hosed and turned out in the middle of the day and I have a paint now with a bald face who will sunburn her nose after playing in the water trough if we don't put waterproof sunscreen on her.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup, I was always told to cold hose long enough to bring their temp down, (10-20 minutes concentrating on neck, chest, groin), and then use the sweat scraper on them vigorously until they are just "damp", not dripping. Water is a good insulator, so it can trap IN heat if it isn't actively evaporating to provide COOL.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is good to know..Off to scrape them down...I need a swimming pool for myself!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Minelson said:


> Carrie, do you know how long it takes to comeback after burning?


It totally depends on the weather. LOL If you do it this fall say around Sept, I would think that it would be cool enough for the grass to come back. If you burn off, maybe try to do some seeding on top so that you get back the grass you want. Of course this depends on us getting some rain. LOL 

Carrie in SD


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Our heat index is at 113 right now. Just got done spraying/scraping...I feel so sorry for them. I did notice that one of my goats is breathing hard too. I'm glad the vet is coming tomorrow and I actually hope they are huffing so he can see it.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

poor hot animals ... and yup I'd hope they were huffing too for the vet - Nothing more frustrating then vet who evokes a temporary cure when they pull in the driveway ...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Vets just left. I really lucked out! They have a new equine specialist and he came along with the other vet. And to top it off...he has the same issue with 2 of his horses! I think that might be why he tagged along. They went over every inch of them. No temp. heart and lungs sound good. They ruled out allergies because the Anti-hist doesn't work on either of them. They ruled out heaves because of the "way" he is breathing and there is no heave line. They noticed that Spencer was still shedding some of his winter coat on his rump. They think it is definitely heat related. He was aware of the One AC that Jill was talking about. He wants to run the whole scenario by a colleague at the Iowa State University and get back to me on how to move forward. They both were very complimentary about the way the horses looked and the care they are given so that made me feel good. They want me to add a bit of their loose minerals to the BOSS to make sure they are getting enough. They walked around the pasture, paddock, looked at the hay and water. They checked their teeth and sheaths and said they were fine and didn't need to be done this year. Joey and Spencer were so good through the whole thing letting them look in their mouths and futsing with their privates lol! They were here for almost 2 hours. They looked at my little goats too! Told me I am doing a great job with trimming their hooves (I always wondered about that) checked Frankie's scurs and all their eyelids. Total charge...$70.  So I'll wait to hear what they find out from the university and post the update.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like you have found a keeper Vet! Keeping my fingers crossed they can figure out what is going on. ;O)


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, that is just a fantastic relief! Don't you just want to sing??? So glad!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes I am so happy. I feel like I have been banging my head against a wall and now I can stop. whew! And I don't need to burn down my pastures LOL!!! From all the research on anydrosis I have done I have a feeling that the OneAC will be the answer. The only thing is it can take up to 5 weeks to kick in. But at least I will be prepared for next year. Until then, luckily we have a deep well and I'll just keep hosing them off.  And I'll hang this picture up in their loafing shed!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow what a bargain for such great vet care. My vet charges $70 for showing up and $35 for looking at an animal when he does.
I looking forward to hearing the results you get. 
Makes me glad for "nature's" air conditioning I have here. If it gets too hot, the fog usually rolls in and it gets cool.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

lovely picture - if thaat doesn't help them cool off I don't know what's wrong with them!! glad vet visit went well too


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

You poor thing. I remember when you were worried sick about them being too cold this winter, and now this heat wave has you running back and forth to keep them hosed off and coolish.

I can guarantee you one thing: those horses have it made in your care 

Try to take a break and drink some suntea or lemonade to cool off yourself. You deserve some relief after all this worry and work.

<HUGS>


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

farmergirl said:


> You poor thing. I remember when you were worried sick about them being too cold this winter, and now this heat wave has you running back and forth to keep them hosed off and coolish.
> 
> I can guarantee you one thing: those horses have it made in your care
> 
> ...


Farmergirl..thank you so much. That is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me.  It is really a good day


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How are you all doing today? This heat here (106 today) is brutal, but the horses and donk seem to be taking it okay. They all have shade from trees, which seems to help them stay much cooler than standing in the barn does.
I, on the other hand, am like a wilted violet :yawn:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We finally cooled down last night. It's still hot but not as hot and humid. Spencer is breathing pretty hard but not as bad. I just got done hosing them off. We are supposed to have mid to upper 80's for a few days and nights in the 60's. Just waiting to hear back from the vet. It's much more do-able without the extreme heat!! I feel bad for everyone down south with the heat and the drought. I'm so lucky to at least have as much water as I need. Thanks!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well...The vet called. He basically found out from ISU that it is very rare for horses in this area to get Anhydrosis. And even more rare for 2 of them to have the same condition. He said that she said that since they are a bit over weight that might make heat sensitivity more likely. He said that he didn't think the weight was an issue and that they are not over weight enough to make any changes (like keeping them off pasture). As crazy as it sounds, they want me to give them a workout and "try" to get them to sweat. Thing is...even if I get them to sweat it might be that they are not sweating enough. SO...I ordered the One AC and I'm going to try that. 
I am not surprised that Joey has the same thing as Spencer. Joey copies everything that Spencer does. And I always get "weird" stuff with my critters. Probably because I am oversensitive to them! 
So I didn't get a concrete answer but I am at least going in the right direction now and feel better knowing that I'm not doing anything wrong to cause this.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well we took them both for a vigorous ride on Sunday...Spencer was huffing and puffing like crazy. I felt bad for him. Took the saddles off and NO sweat at all...anywhere. Joey had 2 spots about the size of a frying pan under the saddle. I thought I would try it again today....this time taking Spencer to the park since it's more challenging. While I'm getting him ready to go the poor guy is standing there huffing already...it's barely 80 degrees out. Then I noticed some bald patches on his face. I remembered reading that that is a symptom of Anhidrosis. I just couldn't see putting him in a hot trailer and asking him to ride for me.  It just seems cruel. The OneAC should be here tomorrow so hopefully it will kick in quick. I feel really bad about this now. I feel like if the lady at ISU was such a pro and great equine doctor she should have suggested the epinepherin test to find out for sure if it is Anhidrosis. Not have me work the hell out of him to see if he will sweat.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oh, man, I would feel like a jerk, too, poor Minelson! the oneAC should kick in quick....just a matter of time and they'll be happy boys again! chin up!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

At 5pm I'm going to give him a beer.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh yes! Guiness Stout is the best for this, but most beers will work....but Guiness for sure!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It just REALLY cooled down here...so he is not breathing hard now. Next time he starts puffing he is getting a Samual Adams...I figure that is heavier than Dos Equis.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Carrie, do you know how long it takes to comeback after burning?


Burning is actually _really_ good for pasture. Burn in the fall, winter or early spring of the same year and you'll have good grass for the upcoming grazing season. 



wr said:


> Incidentally, if you don't happen to have the handy dandy Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook, you might consider getting a copy.


Thanks for this, wr. $23 at Amazon with a perfect 5star review. It's in my cart!



> Anhidrosis (lack of sweating)


Forgive me while I hijack your thread just a hair, Minelson... :ashamed:
But this makes me wonder about my daughter's mare. She's 20, so I was just chalking it up to age. "Well, some horses just age earlier than others..."

But she's been doing just this! 
Panting when it's hot. Panting when she's working when it's _sorta_-hot and has barely any sweat under the saddle. Even on a 95+ day. (She also likes to "swim" in the water tank. That is, she splashes herself in the chest).

This is the third summer we've had her, and frankly I don't remember her being this bad before. Like I said, I'd chalked it up to getting older...

We've also been chasing a weight-loss issue. 
Could the two be connected??

Is this something that needs a vet's confirmation? Or can we try The One AC even before the vet is sure of anything?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I tried to get confirmation but was told it's so rare in this area and to have 2 horses with it is even more rare. And the "specialist" at the University seemed to be hung up on their weight even though she never saw them. My vet said they were a bit overweight...I think he regrets saying that. I would think that an overweight horse would sweat even more than a horse in perfect condition. So I don't know. I went ahead and ordered the OneAC and will start it right away when it gets here tomorrow. We can still get some really hot weather into Sept. And I wanna ride!! If I could give him 1/2 my own sweat we would both be golden 

ETA>> there are no side effects or warnings on the stuff.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Just want to add...This forum helped me figure this out..at least point me in the right direction. Thank you all so very much. :cowboy:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Minelson, do you have salt available for them?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wr said:


> Minelson, do you have salt available for them?


Yes I do. Salt block, mineral block, loose minerals are all out. And the vets that came over told me to put a pinch of the loose mineral into their treat at night.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Erin..try something like this first to rule out an allergy...
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=19991131-57b4-48e6-a291-feba6fe9c808

This is the stuff I have coming tomorrow...
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4ca80fa2-8da5-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=one ac


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If it were just the panting, it might be allergies... But where she doesn't sweat, that makes me think I'll try the One AC first.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well let's stay in touch and compare notes!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

WE SWEATED TONIGHT!! Hubby and I took them out for a good ride. They were perfect. We trotted a lot and cantered a bit. Went about 4 miles. Got home and we had sweat! I first noticed it on Spencer's browband. Took his saddle off an wa-la---sweat finally. Not as much as should have been there but going in the right direction. No puffing WHEW! I am happy


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

All right!!!!!!! How long have they been on the oneAC?? It can't have been very long! That's WAY TOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I started it August 11th. I rode Joey this past Wed with a friend and her horse was sweating buckets. Joey didn't hardly have a drop and was puffing profusely until I hosed him off. So it's been about 10 days. I have to order more and the stuff is not cheap. It's going to cost about 60 bucks a month to do both horses. Luckily I don't have to do it year round.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Jill!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I have to order more and the stuff is not cheap.


And that is precisely why I'm glad to log on today and see that it works for you!
My order is going in on payday.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Actually, I'm going to order some for Neo the Icelandic pony.....he is ALWAYS dry when the others are damp in the chest and groin and behind their ears from grazing in the sun. He was panting last night and so I examined him......VERY thin hair on face (especially around ears) and neck.....run my fingers over it and see skin! 

He is also very, very chubby.... wonder if that has anything to do with it?? Strange, because heavier _humans_ sweat _more_....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a heads up for anyone else with this problem...I read on the SmartPak reviews that someone used the OneAC and it didn't work so they started adding salt to the grain and that worked within a week. I have been adding loose minerals to my horses night treat and that has salt in it. Now I'm wondering if it's the salt or One AC. grrrr. I'm going to continue with both. 
Here is a copy of that review...
"Have a hunter/ dressage gelding who developed non sweating disorder. He was not sweating anywhere! i used One ac as directed for 3 weeks. it did nothing. Called my vet, he suggested reg salt( 2-3 tbs) added to his grain daily. Some horses do not like to lick salt blocks- and will have a low sodium problem. I did add loose salt to his diet and he started sweating within one week ! ask your vet about salt as a low sodium problem will cause the horses body to save water( no sweating). Electrolytes help also- but plain salt is best. No beer as that is dehydrating, alcohol not good for their bodies as in humans also."


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, the manufacturer does state that the horse needs to be started on the OneAC PRIOR to the hot season; i.e. start in early spring before the horse's brain starts asking the body to sweat. They admit that best results are not achieved if the horse is already deep into a bad bout of anhydrosis.....BUT, fall is nearing and folks I've talked to say to just keep them on a tiny, tiny dose of OneAC through the winter and then put them at "maintainance dose" in early spring.


----------

